# r u interested in my secondary infertility local meet....?q



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi, just a quickie, i am having a tough time emotionally due to my secondary infertility and lack the company of women in the same position (not pg and desperate to be so). it is a very lonely place to be and am sick of trying to explain how i feel to either pg women or women who have completed their family. if you like the idea of meeting up for a nice cup of tea and piece of cake with other women who are emotionally going through the same as you thus understand, please email me. i don't think there is enough understanding of secondary infertility, it appears to be something un talked about but i talk to everyone about everything and with little effort i can think of at least two local women (both work in a different local supermaket) who are both emotionally in pain for the same reason! point being, my openess has uncovered a gap where something needs to be filled. let me know, all the best joxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

hi kelway/jo
lovely to see you are posting but sorry you are feeling so low, its pants and we all know how you feel.
why not pop back and see us on the 2ndry thread, you can bring a cuppa with you - they are a lovely bunch and you will remember some.  I would love to meet up with you but know you live down south but am happy to go to the chat room for a chat.
I have by a miracle got a bfp by a donor egg but my memories of the pain of 2ndry have not gone away and the friends I feel I have lost etc etc although as ever I thank my lucky stars for FF and my wonderful Angel Angela who donated me her eggs.
please keep posting its so nice to hear from you again.
love
susie


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi susie, congratulations, i was very surprised (and envious!!) when i read that you were pg, last time we emailed you had said you were thinking about egg donation. sadly for me this is not an option, dh would never consider it although i would have, never mind. anyway, congratulations, you are one of the lucky ones!! jox


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Jo

It is so good to hear from you.  We missed you on the secondary thread.  I am sorry you are still struggling.  I too am having a tough time - I have just had my 3rd mc from IVF so am finding things a bit difficult.

I am down south too, in Hertfordshire, so would love to meet up if you arrange something.

Sending you  

Love Lainey xx


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi lainey, sorry to read about your mc, you must be so low. you should mail me your email address so i will put it in a file (!) with a view to hopefully gathering up enough of us to make a nice meet up tea!! i can't talk about any of this to anyone other than fellow sufferers as they have no idea, no idea. did you see that prog on c4 last night about those poor women who buy those newborn baby dolls? i cried as they must be in so much pain. what angered me was reading posts on varying sites last night by people heavily critisizing them. i understood what they meant and agreed to be honest but these posters had no idea of the pain underneath these peoples actions. it made me very sad although i would never want one of these dolls! my inability to get pg is a nightmare as i don't think i should be ttc whilst i have been diagnosed with abnormal cells but how can i stop? i can't, i just can't. can you imagine having to use a condom again, no way. i turned 43 last week so this really is my last year to try, every month counts xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Kelway, nice to see you again...Im really sorry you are still going through all of this...it doesnt help when everyone in the world seems to be able to get PG except from you..although I do understand that this is a second IF thread, I know it does still hurt honey.

As you will see from my profile, ive now had 2 ICSI cycles apart from all the other cycles and investigations and apart from poor response to drugs and endo, my cons is still non the wiser. As you saw our little Suszy is PG,(what a clever girl!!), wasnt that long ago we were all chatting was it?

Take care Jo,...really hope you are lucky soon sweetheart dont give up hope.....Gab..xxxxxx


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi gab, lovely to hear from you. sorry to read you also have not yet achieved that longed for miracle. best of luck with your treatment this month, what is it they are doing? at a guess is it something to do with clearing out tubes? big hugs joxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Jo,
There is definately a gap in the market so to speak! 
I am a little bit nervous about meeting up, need to think more about it. 
I will keep my eye on you guys incase I feel the need to gate crash!!!!!
It just doesn't get any easier, and the tick tock on my clock is getting louder!!!!
Well done for being pro active, and organising something.
I am in the midlands, so not exactly local to you guys.
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Jo,

Well what happened was last year I had laser surgery for endo...before I was to commence on my IVF treatment, anyway these two cycles this year have aggravated it again and because i have used a lot of fertility drugs they have caused the endo to grow quicker than normal, so basically pains have came back sooner. 

Was not going to have it done but if i dont now, dont when I will again, i also work with my gynae cons and he is a endo specialist so the man for the Job...Will wait and see what happens next after that. xx.....Hope you are well?....

wanted to send you a  ...cinders new year, new start....x


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Gab,
Didn't know fertility drugs exacerbated endo, that's a bit scary!
But yeah, new year, new start, new hope?!

Love Cindersxxx


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi you lovely lot, you know, i think the cycolegest pessceries that i used twice with both failed iui attempts last year may have caused my cervix 'react'? hugs to one and all. jox


----------

